# Zig Unit Instructions



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

We have recently bought a Talbot Express Autostratus (1991) fitted with a Zig CP5 control unit for which we have no instruction manual. We need to know what position the switches need to be in to be charging the auxillary battery whilst driving the motorhome. The three position switch can be switched to car (motorhome)battery where it seems to be drawing power for the caravan system from the car(motorhome) battery. If used in this position will this ultimately flatten the car (motorhome) battery so that the engine cannot be started or is there some cut-off arrangement which prevents this? If switched to car (motorhome) battery and hooked up to the mains is the car(motorhome) battery receiving charge from the zig unit and if so will this not cause problems with the car(motorhome) charging system?
Where should the three switch be to be charging the auxillary battery when hooked up to the mains?
Any information gratefully received.
Thanks.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

The configurations around that time varied, and you will find different standards for different converters anyway, so the following can only be general, with some best guesses, based on convention which is sometimes not adhered to).

The three position switch:

Centre - habitation electrics off 
Vehicle battery - vehicle battery used to supply habitation electrics. It would be unusual to have any safety cut-out, prolonged use will deplete the vehicle battery, so this is only an 'emergency' setting.
Caravan Battery - caravan battery used to supply habitation electrics. Normal position - prolonged use could deplete the caravan battery, but your engine should still start.

Charging from mains (this age of van):
Most likely provided by separate charger (could be a Zig unit) mounted remote from the panel, and often independent from it (switch on the charger unit). (all my vans with Zig panels have had this arrangement).
Probably charges only the caravan battery, and independent of three position switch setting.
Possible that you need the switch setting to caravan battery to enable charge.
If so, possible, but considerably less likely that setting the switch to vehicle battery will charge the vehicle battery. 

Hope this helps.

Best way to check is to use a cheap multimeter (an indispensible piece of motorhoming equipment), and test out at the battery(ies) for all the switch settings etc.


----------



## colinr (Jan 8, 2006)

Your unit sounds a bit like mine. Top setting on rockerswitch is usually main battery on the vehicle. Centre position is for full 240 volts from hook up. Bottom position will be the leasure battery. Check your mains box usually in wardrobe or under seating, There will be a switch there for 12 volt charge from mains hook up. Note this will only charge the leasure battery side and not the vehicle. Only in the worst case should you use the vehicle battery for power for obvious reasons. I know this as i have woken up in the morning with a flat vehicle battery which of course means a non starting vehicle. Hope this helps.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, both for your informative help, but still need to know switch configuration for charging leisure battery using car/van charging circuit whilst in transit.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Best guess is that the charging will only ever hit the Leisure battery, and it will probably be independent of the position of the zig control panel switch (which controls output).

12v charging should happen automatically when motoring (if everything OK)

Mains will most likely be via n independent charger unit, hidden in cupboard, wardrobe or whatever, and independently switched on (possibly on the charger itself).


----------

